# Focal people, is there a big difference between the IS and PS lines?



## slaming (Jun 7, 2012)

I have have found the Focal 165vb for ~$250 and the PS 165 for ~$300-350. They are both made of polyglass and heard the polyglass Focals are not as impressive as they cost. The K series are a little above budget. I was hoping someone with experience with the different Focal lines could let me in on their observations.

Thanks


----------



## mmakay (Oct 24, 2010)

I believe the "PS" is just the next generation of the "VB" Polyglass line. I haven't heard them yet, but I'd guess they are very similar. Listening is always the best idea, but if you can't I'd go with the Focal 165vb and save the money.

(Or save even more ... buy my Morel Tempo 6's! LOL)


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

Check out the v30 polyglass. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Your actual question and the thread title are two totally different things.

Between the IS and the PS there are huge differences. The IS is a more slim mount OEM replacement style of driver. The IS components have no outboard crossover. The PS is deeper, more cone movement, bi-amp capable 2 piece crossovers. The IS cannot honestly compete with the PS.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

bigfastmike said:


> Check out the v30 polyglass.


I think you're going in the wrong direction price wise. the P165V30 are $479.99.


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

V30 are Still less than K series. 
I tried both vb and v30 as well as kp2. Each are a great step up in performance as well as price. 


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slaming (Jun 7, 2012)

cobb2819 said:


> Your actual question and the thread title are two totally different things.
> 
> Between the IS and the PS there are huge differences. The IS is a more slim mount OEM replacement style of driver. The IS components have no outboard crossover. The PS is deeper, more cone movement, bi-amp capable 2 piece crossovers. The IS cannot honestly compete with the PS.


How are they different? Aren't the vbs part of the IS line? Could be wrong.

I am currently torn between the Focal PS 165 and Hertz HSK 165. Would oyu by any chance have experience with the Hertz? I unfortunately cannot listen to any of them. I get the idea that the HSK's are warmer and sound more natural. My genre of choice is electronic music (techno). Would a more natural sound not be ideal for this type of music?

Thanks


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

slaming said:


> How are they different? Aren't the vbs part of the IS line? Could be wrong.
> 
> I am currently torn between the Focal PS 165 and Hertz HSK 165. Would oyu by any chance have experience with the Hertz? I unfortunately cannot listen to any of them. I get the idea that the HSK's are warmer and sound more natural. My genre of choice is electronic music (techno). Would a more natural sound not be ideal for this type of music?
> 
> Thanks


I had both actually... I liked the Focal's much better, seems the tweeter was a little softer from Hertz but overall sound quality and performance, I sold the Hertz set and kept the Focal's... I had the HSK 165's and the Focal 165 VB's


----------



## slaming (Jun 7, 2012)

DeanE10 said:


> I had both actually... I liked the Focal's much better, seems the tweeter was a little softer from Hertz but overall sound quality and performance, I sold the Hertz set and kept the Focal's... I had the HSK 165's and the Focal 165 VB's


Interesting. I actually have the tweeters from the 165vb's with their crossovers (hooked up to a type R alpine woofer). The twets sound pretty nice but the alpine woofer sucks. I need good mids that are clear and full. Do you know if the tweets on the PS165 are better then those on the 165vb?


----------



## mmakay (Oct 24, 2010)

slaming said:


> How are they different? Aren't the vbs part of the IS line? Could be wrong.
> Thanks


The speakers you asked about were VB not VRS; completely different lines. VB is a generation of Polyglass. The IS line (VRS) is the "Integration" Series and a big step down.


----------



## slaming (Jun 7, 2012)

mmakay said:


> The speakers you asked about were VB not VRS; completely different lines. VB is a generation of Polyglass. The IS line (VRS) is the "Integration" Series and a big step down.


Ah yes, sorry for the confusion. Are the 165vbs essentially the same as the PS?


----------



## mmakay (Oct 24, 2010)

slaming said:


> Ah yes, sorry for the confusion. Are the 165vbs essentially the same as the PS?


The 165 VB and PS 165 are similar. I think the 165 VB may be closer to a P 165 V15, though.

I haven't heard the new lines, so this involves some speculation. In any case, The VB is a better speaker than the IS.

Why Focal makes this so complicated is anyone's guess ... I wish it were still just: Utopia >> Polykevlar >> Polyglass >> Other brands :laugh:


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

I agree. I think some of the performance and polyglass may overlap in quality. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

bigfastmike said:


> I agree. I think some of the performance and polyglass may overlap in quality.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Again...they're different. The V15 and V30 are now currnetly upgrade options to the PS165 within the Performance line. The PS165 is an entry item, then V15 then V30. Different specs and different tweeters and crossovers as you move up the line. The PS165 would be a new redesigned version of the VB. It takes Focal 12-24 months to roll out a new speaker, so this is what you see some transition items remain, while new items come out.


----------

